# Meriwether County-Rock Acres Hunt Club



## deerhunter75 (Mar 4, 2006)

We are looking for members.  The dues are $800.00 a year with amenities(Showers, Bunks, Full kitchen and Hot Water).  Sorry all camper spots are taken.  We have 1200acres with foodplots.  If you have any questions please direct them to David Wooten.

Thanks

David Wooten
770-720-1135 please a message if no answer.  
        Or 
DWRAHC@alltel.net


----------



## deerhunter75 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Rock Acres Hunt Club*

Bump^^^^^^^^


----------



## chesapeakesam (Mar 7, 2006)

I sent you an e-mail.  Looking forward to a response.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## jones (Mar 8, 2006)

B.n.hey Whats Up. Did You Guys Do Any Good This Year?


----------



## deerhunter75 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Coke Can*

Did you ever see the picture of Coke Can?  Well he went down for the count this past year.  I figure he score high 130's to low 140 a new member killed him off the 34 acres.  I saw several nice bucks but nothing bigger than my 11pt.  I got in 2004.  How did you do this past season?

Deerhunter75


----------



## fuller729 (Mar 9, 2006)

What part of Meriweather is the tract located?  Is it one big tract or several small ones?  Exactly how many openings do you have?


----------



## deerhunter75 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Property Location*

We are located just outside of Greenville.  The land is two large tracts about 600 acres a piece.  We have 5 openings as of right now.

Deerhunter75


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Mar 9, 2006)

This is a great piece of property with plenty of wildlife.  The members are exceptional and treat everyone like family.  I was a member two years ago but left due to work taking all my time.  They have a great year round feeding system.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 9, 2006)

Was in that club for one year 5 or so years ago.  Truely a slick set up with the bunkhouse silos.  Definitely worth checking out and real easy to get to from the metro area.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Showing the Property*

We will be showing the property on the 18th.  If anyone is interested give David a call or E-mail.

Deerhunter75


----------



## deerhunter75 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Showing the property Tomorrow.......  March 18*

Give  David Wooten a call @ 770-720-1135 or me Brian Newton @ 770-630-0571.  I will be at work after 4pm.  If you try to call me I will have my phone with me

Deerhunter75


----------



## deerhunter75 (Mar 18, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## deerhunter75 (Mar 23, 2006)

*March 26*

The property will be shown on Sunday March 26 around lunch time.  If interested in viewing the club please contact David Wooten or myself.

Deerhunter75


----------



## deerhunter75 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Opening*

We have a few opening remaining.


----------



## Goat (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like a good club.

Email sent.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Will be away from the computer*

I am in the process of moving please call the numbers listed above.

Deerhunter75


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 13, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 20, 2006)

*^^^^^*

^_^_^_^


----------



## deerhunter75 (May 1, 2006)

*only a few spots left*

Only 7 opening left.


----------



## deerhunter75 (May 4, 2006)

*Showing the property*

The club president will be showing the property on Sunday.  If interested in seeing the property give David Wooten a call at 770-720-1135.

Thanks 
Deerhunter75


----------



## deerhunter75 (May 9, 2006)

*Down to 3 spots*

We now have 3 openings left.


----------



## deerhunter75 (May 14, 2006)

*3 openings left*

We have 3 openings left


----------



## deerhunter75 (May 19, 2006)

*Showing the property*

David Wooten will be showing the property on Sunday        5-21-06  @ 10:00am


----------



## deerhunter75 (May 31, 2006)

*3 Spots remain*

We still have 3 openings.   

Contact David Wooten @ 770-720-1135


----------



## caught (May 31, 2006)

Any Chance You Got A Brother In Broxton, Ga


----------



## Dawgs (Jun 3, 2006)

How far from Franklin in Heard Co.?  How many acres per hunter?


----------



## fishphillips (Jun 4, 2006)

*This Is A Good Club!*

I Was A Member Of This Club A Few Years Back And It Is A Great Club To Be In. I Am In The Air Force And If I Knew I Would Be Here This Fall I Would Join Again. David If You Can Give Me A Call Sometime @ 828-557-9542 Thanks Gary Phillips, Good Hunting!!


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Ttt*

^^^^^


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jun 11, 2006)

*We now have............*

We now have 1 opening left.

Deerhunter75


----------



## deerhunter75 (Jun 16, 2006)

*ttt*

bump


----------

